# identifying help!!



## kieffer5 (May 3, 2011)

just some help on some hitch hikers from live rock i have a flat green thing its almost perfectly round and green maybe mushroom or zoanthid not sure ill try to get pics... also on it there is little tan bubble things that are attachted to the live rock not a gas bubble maybe a frag of some kind???? not sure thanks for the time


----------



## Mollyfish Breeder (May 10, 2011)

It might be diseased, so I'd contact a real person at a fishshop


----------



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

if you can get a decent picture it would help with IDs


----------



## kieffer5 (May 3, 2011)

pics of them


----------



## kieffer5 (May 3, 2011)

the mushroom thing


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*welll*

the second pic looks like a mushroom but the first pic is a lil to blurry to make out..any help here.


----------



## kieffer5 (May 3, 2011)

sorry cant get a better pic it is like whiter now and it just moves with the current


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

badxgillen said:


> the second pic looks like a mushroom but the first pic is a lil to blurry to make out..any help here.


+1, common mushroom.


----------



## kieffer5 (May 3, 2011)

any idea what kind of mushroom? how big should i let it get before i can split it? or should i just let it be


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*hmmm*

well it looks like a discasoma...and i wouldnt worry about fragging it until your tank has established itself for some time as well as the coral itself.so i would let it be.


----------



## kieffer5 (May 3, 2011)

badxgillen said:


> well it looks like a discasoma...and i wouldnt worry about fragging it until your tank has established itself for some time as well as the coral itself.so i would let it be.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kieffer5 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys anybody have a clue what the bubble things are?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

bubble algae


----------

